# Galaxy Alpha SM-G850Y AOKP Rom



## WebersNET (Sep 17, 2014)

Is there any update as to when there will be a ROM available for the ALPHA?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

As soon as you send a team member a Galaxy Alpha with an unlocked bootloader ???? Thread closed because there are just too many devices out there and way too many "when will AOKP come to my device?" questions. If it's important enough, it's probably a good idea to get a device already supported by AOKP, which list you can find on http://aokp.co/devices No offense.


----------

